
Hard Fork Conspiracy Treacherous - jackgavigan
http://www.riddellwilliams.com/blog/articles/post/hard-fork-conspiracy-treacherous
======
wmf
It's not clear why forks of Bitcoin would be subject to regulation but not
original Bitcoin (which has been maintained by named people for years, not
Satoshi).

